# Shroomgirl



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Where are you?

I miss you 
CC


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

An original shroomgirl is terribly busy at this season 

I hope she is busy making money out of her talent!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'm here.....technical difficulties.....and yep it's been a busy month...3 new pc clients all trully interesting....Deborah Madison and Judy Rodgers both at the market and had a reception for each...did pastries at a French restaurant for a few weeks, had several interesting catering jobs....AND the latest and soon a separate thread, the major fundraiser for next year is,"Which came first chicks or eggs?" Women artist painting farmers, STL own women chefs cooking, women muscians.....all in a great locale either the End of April or May. Farmer/chef dinner series revisited. So life is busy and interesting at this time....things are flowing.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Thanks for taking time out of your over-extended life to calm our fears.  How long does the market go?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Oct 26....no winter pantry this year, I'm still paying off last years.
So, I'm being interviewed by a Tiawanese mag writer....Common Health....last year Japanese Dieticians, this year Tiawanese Health. I'm still shaking my head in wonder.

Market was cold this past week....still good shtuff, baby lettuces, tomatoes, tomatillos, green tomatoes, squash, sweet potatoes (funny story, I cooked um with 40% and 5 people asked for the recipe...swt. pot and cream....) eggplant, onions, potatoes, black beans, turnips, beets and the sweetest carrots I've ever eaten, green onions, arugula, pumpkins, apples....loads of apples, think think think....I've stocked up with sweet potatoes and black beans.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Keep up the hard work, shroom. It sounds like you're having a ball.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I went to my sweet little niece's second birthday last night...took sweet carrots with multi stems, what fun...
Yep, most days are great, I'm still catching the learning curve on pricing...jiped myself royally on a Kosher Dinner.
OK guys tell me what you'r charge.

everything kosher, local organic market shtuff....
caponata with crostini
veg dip
brisket ($8#)
haricot verte
roasted beets, turnips, sweet potatoes, new potatoes
baby greens with cranberries, pecans and red onions
apple strudel with lemon ice
7up, coke, btl water
challah with margarine

buffet served dessert.
52people
oh yeah remember kosher so cooked in their home.


----------

